# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > S.O.S. >  Ελεύθερο ζακο στην Ν. Σμυρνη

## Cristina

Μόλις είδα να πετά από τα δέντρα στα καλώδια ένα ζακο.  :sad: 
Προφανώς από κάπου έφυγε...
Στεναχωριεμαι που κάνει κρύο και το είδα πως προσπαθεί να βρει μέρος να κοιμηθεί ( μάλλον). 
Τον είχα τον Δημητρη έξω να δει μήπως και ξαναγύρισε και μπορούμε κάπως να το μαζέψουμε, αλλά τίποτα....

Πολύ το λυπάμαι.......

----------


## IscarioTis

Κριμα παντως 
Χριστινα πες στον Δημητρη να τον προκαλεσ σε μονομαχια
Δεν νομιζω να μην ερθει

----------


## IscarioTis

Πατησα διορθωση αλλα δεν γινεται κατι....
Αμα εφυγε καλυτερα να τον πιασει καποιος τον Κυριο
Ή οτι ειναι καλυτερο γιαυτον παντα

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Soulaki

Πωπωωω, κρίμα με τέτοιο κρύο.Μακαρι να πάει σε κάποιο παράθυρο, να τον μαζέψει κάποιος...

----------


## jk21

λες να ειναι του φιλου μας ο Βλαδιμηρος ; 

*Τα Ζακουδάκια μου*

----------


## Cristina

> Πατησα διορθωση αλλα δεν γινεται κατι....
> Αμα εφυγε καλυτερα να τον πιασει καποιος τον Κυριο
> Ή οτι ειναι καλυτερο γιαυτον παντα
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Δημητρη, πολύ φοβάμαι πως θα τον πιάσει κάποιος άσχετος! Καλύτερα είναι βέβαια να βρεθεί σε κάποιο σπίτι παρά να πάθει κάτι...
Τα εβαζα και με τον άνδρα μου ... μου έλεγε πως το είδε όταν βγήκε έξω στο μπαλκόνι στα σύρματα και ότι τον κοιταζε....και του έλεγα " γιατί δεν του μίλησες; Να του πεις " μακι μακι " ή " μουζικουλα δεν έχει", όπως τα έλεγε ο Βλαδιμηρος".... Που να πλησιάσει το μπαλκόνι μας , που είναι σαν καρναβάλι με τόσα φωτάκια....
Κύριε Δημητρη, το σκέφτηκα για λίγο μήπως είναι ο Βλαδιμηρος... Τι να κάνει ο μπαγασας;...

----------


## Efthimis98

Κρίμα...
Τώρα είναι στη γειτονιά; Ακούγεται; Δίνει κάποιο σημάδι ότι μένει εκεί και έχει "εγκατασταθεί";

Αν τον δείτε να προσπαθήσετε να τον προσελκύσετε με κάποιο ξηρό καρπό. Αν είναι από σπίτι και ήμερος είναι πολύ πιθανό να έρθει όταν καταλάβει τη λιχουδιά.

----------


## Cristina

Εύθυμη, δεν τον ξαναειδαμε από τότε! Κάπου αλλού πέταξε....

----------


## xrisam

To καημενάκι μακάρι να βρέθηκε απο το αφεντικό του...

----------

